#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Sporthal Feestje

## CyberNBD

Vrijdagavond sporthalletje volgekopt:










































































Wat er hing/stond/lag:
Geluid:
8x F1 Res-5 topkast
16x F1 F218 Baskast
2x Res-2 DJ Monitor
1x Toprack QSC PL2.0/4.0/4.0/DP226
2x Laagrack QSC pl4.0/4.0
1x XTA DP-226
1x Monitorrack
DJ Set Denon/Rodec
Licht:
8x Mac 250 Krypton
4x Mac 500
7x Mac 600
10x Trackspot
4x Martin Atomic
2x Botex Strobe
1x Martin Pro 2000
Fourbar of 10
1x Hog 1000 / Echelon
Rigging:
10x Verlinde SM10
Metertje of 100 truss
De nodige Corners
6mtr Cirkel

En verder nog een kilometertje of wat kabel, nodige steels etc.
Heb ook nog lading filmpjes, die post ik wel ff in het filmpjes forum.

----------


## Jag

Leuk feestje. Maar qua versterkerkanalen houdt het niet echt over he?

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Hoi Hinke,

Wat bedoel je precies met de versterkerkanalen?

De subs kregen per 2 een versterker-kanaal van de pl4 zo te zien. De toppen werden ook prima gepowered, door het toprack. De 12" draait op deze manier op 2 ohm, wat prima gaat en het mid-hoog gewoon op 4 ohm. Deze configuratie is gewoon goed en wordt vrij vaak toegepast. Als het echt lomp hard moet, kan er nog een toprack bijgezet worden eventueel.

Leuk klusje Tom, ziet er goed uit!

----------


## rinus bakker

Ziet er goed uit Tom,
wat had je op die middelste Verlinde hangen aan gewicht?

Geen last met hijssnelheids-verschillen en 
'kraken' van het X-stuk ('016' noemen ze hem bij Prolyte..)?

Zie ik daar cases met asymmetrische wielplankplaatsing?
Grijze cases voor de (zwabber)-spots? 
en zwarte voor de kabels enz?

----------


## DidierB

En is dat Koen Buys aan het vliegend varken? Doe hem de groeten!


Groeten,

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------


## daantje

dat ziet er mooi uit. --&gt;  die ene gozer had wel honger cker! :P
ik vond die trus ook wel mooi hangen met die dubbele ruit en dan een cirkel trus daartussen..
mooi bedacht
grtz daniel

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DidierB_
> 
> En is dat Koen Buys aan het vliegend varken? Doe hem de groeten!



Zou ook wel eens iemand anders met kalend haar kunnen zijn  :Big Grin:  Die daar perongeluk even verzeilde en dan maar achter de knoppen kroop...
pfff beroepsmisvorming zeker?

----------


## Upgrading your system

wat ik me nou altijd afvraag is in welke hallen dit wordt gedaan, overal waar ik kom daar wordt angstvallig tapijt gelegd voor bescherming van de vloer. hoe zat dat nou hier?? hadn je geen ruzie met de schoonmaakploeg met al die strepen van schoennen en wielen op die vloer??

----------


## Chapeau

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Upgrading your system_
> 
> wat ik me nou altijd afvraag is in welke hallen dit wordt gedaan, overal waar ik kom daar wordt angstvallig tapijt gelegd voor bescherming van de vloer. hoe zat dat nou hier?? hadn je geen ruzie met de schoonmaakploeg met al die strepen van schoennen en wielen op die vloer??



Dat viel mij ook al op. De meeste sport docenten beginnen gelijk te hypervetileren als je met zwarte zolen die zaal binnenkomt. Hier is daar zeker geen sprake van. Ronny wist mij te vertellen dat er in die zaal iedere week feest(en) worden gegeven zonder de vloer te bedekken.
We hebben toch aardig wat krassen gemaakt en de vloer was aan het einde van de avond aardig ranzig.
Raar genoeg trok niemand zoch daar wat van aan.

Aangezien ik nieuw ben zal ik mezelf maar even voorstellen:



Aangenaam

----------


## ronny

in die hal worden wel minstens 2 fuiven per maand gegeven, er ligt nooit tapijt of iets dergelijks op de vloer. Dat hoeft ook niet, de vloer kan daar tegen.

Als de kuisploeg al te klagen zou hebben gehad, dan was het wel over de confetti die er overal lag. die was namelijk gewoon vastgekoekt aan de vloer[xx(] :Big Grin: 

mvg
ronny

----------


## axs

Ff ter verduidelijking.

Dit feestje is gehouden in 'de fitlink' aan de universiteit van Diepenbeek.

Deze hal wordt idd maandelijks gebruikt voor fuiven.
Officiële sportwedstrijden worden niet in deze hal gehouden, ze diende meer als sporthal voor de studenten en wat amateurverenigingen.
Ligt dus niet echt iemand van wakker.

Ligt nu trouwens een nieuwe hal vlak langs de fitlink en 2km verderop hebben we nu de ethiashal met fuifbunker. Yahooooooeeew!

----------


## tomv

Was da toevallig de fitlink in diepenbeek??

Daar zijn ze iig al wat gewoon met die studentenfuiven allemaal  :Wink: 

axs was eerder daar met antwoord

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> citaat:Zou ook wel eens iemand anders met kalend haar kunnen zijn



Ja..die andere halve randdebiele Belg..... :Big Grin: [8D][ :Stick Out Tongue: ] :Big Grin: [8D]

----------


## CyberNBD

To Jag:
Wat bedoel je daarmee? Setje was prima gepowered, alle amps stonden op -8 db op de volumeregeling en ik heb de hele avond de ledjes niet boven de -20 zien uitkomen op de laag amps.  Terwijl het toch best hard ging [8D]

To rinus:
Op de middelste Verlinde hing een kilootje of 500.  Kruising was gemaakt van een boxcorner, net zoals de andere 2 hoeken die daarmee op een lijn zaten.  Aan de "zijkanten" van de ruiten zaten gewone 3weg corners.  Alles ging soepel omhoog, geen kraken gehoord tijdens takelen.
De Mac 500-600 cases hebben idd assymetrische wielplaten, best een gemak met tippen.  Reden dat de mac 500-600 cases grijs zijn is omdat dat een partij was waar de cases al bijzaten.
Waar ik eigenlijk naartoe wil qua cases is Zwart voro licht, grijs voor geluid en nog een ander kleurtje voor rigging/backdrops etc.

To DidierB:
Tis niet koen, maar AXS, die ff een kijkje kwam nemen en uiteraard ff ging spelen  :Wink:

----------


## LJ Nico

veel truss  ( 9 meter stukken met 1 mac en 1 foubar )

----------


## CyberNBD

?
1. de stukken waren telkens 7mtr, int midden hing weinig aan de rechte trussen oomdat de cirkel eronderhing.
2. de zooi moet toch passen onder de spanten?  Ik hou niet zo van scheef takelen.
3. vond het zo netjes volhangen opzich, niet te vol maar ook niet het idee "hangt meer truss dan licht"

----------


## Didier

Ik ben afgelopen vrijdag met Tom meegeweest op klus. Moet eerlijk zeggen dat het er weer goed verzorgd uitzag! (maar dat zijn we ookwel gewent van hem)

Minpuntje was dat de accu van de hoogwerker plat was bij het afbreken, dankzij de organisatie die het ooooh zo leuk vond om rondjes door de zaal te rijden met dat ding...  :Frown:

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Didier_
> Minpuntje was dat de accu van de hoogwerker plat was bij het afbreken, dankzij de organisatie die het ooooh zo leuk vond om rondjes door de zaal te rijden met dat ding...



Had daar niemand voor gewaarschuwd?
Dacht van wel...  :Wink:

----------


## Jag

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Remco vd Werff_
> 
> Hoi Hinke,
> 
> Wat bedoel je precies met de versterkerkanalen?
> 
> De subs kregen per 2 een versterker-kanaal van de pl4 zo te zien. De toppen werden ook prima gepowered, door het toprack. De 12" draait op deze manier op 2 ohm, wat prima gaat en het mid-hoog gewoon op 4 ohm. Deze configuratie is gewoon goed en wordt vrij vaak toegepast. Als het echt lomp hard moet, kan er nog een toprack bijgezet worden eventueel.
> 
> Leuk klusje Tom, ziet er goed uit!



Het was niet echt bedoeld als kritiek, ik zei het een beetje stom. Maar ik bedoelde eigenlijk te vragen, alles draait op 2 Ohm zo ongeveer (alhoewel dat in het echt natuurlijk anders uitpakt door de Fs van de drivers en de loading), heb je daar nooit problemen mee?

----------


## Didier

hahaha, ja idd... :Big Grin:

----------


## CyberNBD

Nope dat op 2 ohm draaien kunnen die QSC PLlen prima aan, hebben nog nooit uitval gehad omdat een versterker te warm werd ofzo, terwijl bij dit soort setups het laag practisch altijd op 2 ohm draait, en afhankelijk van het aantal toppen het hoog ook.  Enige optie is een extra toprack, maar om nu per 2 bassen ipv 4 een PL4.0 neer te leggen wordt een beetje te  :Big Grin: 

Die hoogwerker.. tja daar had ene zekere T. Manshoven idd voor gewaarschuwd [:I], volgende keer ff insteken om bij te laden tijdens de show [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Hoi Hinke,

Ik bedoelde het anders ook niet als kritiek op jouw vraag....

Maar de powerlight's draaien keurig op 2 ohm en hebben daarbij ook nog een prima klank, zoals cyber al aangaf.

----------


## badboyscrew

Zag er weer goed uit Tom.

Wat betreft die sportvloer, in de maaspoort in Den Bosch hebben ze een speciale vloer waar wedstrijden op gespeeld worden en bij shows de heftrucks en hoogwerkers gewoon over mogen rijden, doen ze nooit moeilijk over.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Alex,
er zijn kleine schulden en grote schulden  :Smile: 
en kennelijk dus ook:
slappe sportvloeren en sterke sportvloeren

----------


## lemmy

Als 1 van de takels niet volledig gelijk hijst met de andere, zal er toch wel een enorme kracht samenkomen op die boxcorner in het midden?
X30 of H30?

----------


## Iko

Als... Dan idd. Maar goed als je 10 de zelfde takels heb hoop je wel dat ze allemaal tegelijk gaan.. 

Was volgens mij eurotruss

----------


## NiTRO

Ik moet zeggen het past allemaal goed in de wagen he!   :Wink: 
Even snel een ander vraagje, heb je al de nieuwe processoren in die botex bakken? Werkt erg goed,
dan heb je namelijk het blinder effect wat de Atmoic ook heeft.

groet,
ERC

----------


## Iko

Is die processor goedkoper als een nieuwe kopen? Of deze verkopen en een atomic kopen ipv nieuwe onderdelen :=[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Iko_
> 
> Als... Dan idd. Maar goed als je 10 de zelfde takels heb hoop je wel dat ze allemaal tegelijk gaan..



Hoi Iko,
dat zal dan wel altijd bij 'hoop' blijven vrees ik.
Er zijn geen 2 hijsmoteren volkomen identiek, dus verschillen ze al in nieuwstaat tot enkele %.  
En daarnaast zijn die takels ook nog eens lastafhankelijk: 
hoe meer eraan hangt hoe langzamer ze hijsen....
Ik hoop dat ik jouw hoop niet teveel hep gesloop....

----------


## Barthezz80

zal wel hard zijn gegaan in zo'n sporthal, ik spreek uit ervaring! :Wink: 
..en dan met zo'n vette F1 set moet het helemaal gedenderd hebben! :Big Grin: 

had je geen last van de akoestiek van zo'n ruimte? (verkleuring van je geluid/terugkaatsing/valse echo etc etc)

maar ja.. in ieder geval m'n complimenten, ziet er mooi uit! :Smile: 

ik had nog 1 vraagje, die cd-spelers waar stonden die op? mag niet hopen dat het ook boxen waren want dan hadden die cd-spelers constant overgeslagen![ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## CyberNBD

Nieuwe processors in botex bakken? werkt dat niet alleen bij die nieuwe modellen waar ook die kleurewisselaar voorkan?

Takels liepen voor zover te zien gewoon gelijk, heb geen rare kronkels gezien en ook geen kromme truss dus dat zat wel snor  :Wink: 
Maare dan vraagje van mij uit: als ze echt zoveel verschillend lopen hoe lossen ze dat dan op bij grote constructies aan meerdere takels, continu apart bijregelen lijkt me ook aardig link, dus in praktijk zal dat loopverschil wel aardig meevallen lijkt me?
Ken overigens ook wel mensen die dit zouden wagen met handtakeltjes, onder het motto "kost wat minder he en het takelt ook", maar dan trek je de boel volgens mij echt scheef als je niet oplet [B)]

CD speler en toestanden stonden gewoon op mac kisten, uiteraard niet op speakers.  Accoustiek tja, het galmt natuurlijk wat enzo, maar over het algemeen was het na wat bijregelen (vooral resonantiefreq van laag zoeken, zat nogal wat rommel in anders) prima te doen.  Hoop positieve reacties gehad ook.

----------


## Niels1987

even een aantal vraagjes:
1. Hoeveel nooduitgangen waren er?
2. heoveel personen waren er binnen ?
3. wat was de vloeroppervlake van die gymzaal?

Dit omdat men op mijn oude school de naastgelegen gymzaal wil gaan ombouwen voor een schoolfeest... 
En men denkt last te gaan krijgen met de brandweer...

----------


## DJ.T

[B)]KLOP KLOP!!
IEMAND THUIS??!!??

Er al aan gedacht om gewoon de brandweer eens op te bellen voor informatie? Dan kan er even iemand komen kijken en je alles haarfijn uitleggen hoe het bij jou in de gemeente werkt!

----------


## axs

Belgische wetgeving in het *kort*, soort van vuistregeltje dus.

- 3 personen per m²
- 1cm nooduitgang per persoon (1m per 100man dus)

Reken zelf ff verder.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Tom,

1cm / persoon is dat het Belgische "BouwBesluit"(dus landelijke Begische Wetgeving) of een lokale Brandweereis? Of heeft de brandweer in Belgie wel een uniforme regelgeving?

In Nederland kan de brandweer lokaal heel andere (lees strengere) eisen stellen dan wat er in algemene zin in de Bouwveiligheidswetgeving is vastgelegd.

----------


## rinus bakker

2 *[u]Niels1987</u>*

 :Smile: 
wat betekent die :S achter die 'lijmklem rigging'?

----------


## Klaaske

:Wink:

----------


## Orbis

Rinus, in België neemt de brandweer voor zover ik weet overal de regel van 1cm nooduitgang per persoon als standaard...

----------


## Niels1987

maar jah, eerst moet men die zaal nog weten te huren ... maar voordat ze daarnaar willen kijekn willen ze zeker weten dat het ook kan/mag van de brandweer. En de brandweer geeft ook niet altijd goed indicatie want, de ene inspecteur kijkt naar hele andere dingen dan de andere. Ik zou voor de gein proberen om tekeningen van die gymzaal opvargen bij de gemeente... ik zal ff een kleine schets maken waar uit m`n hoofdgezegt de nooduitgangen zitten...



Graag hier veder http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/top...TOPIC_ID=12424

anders wissen ze weer m`n bericht

----------


## LuPuS

Echt mooi feestje, filmpjes zijn natuurlijk mooier gemaakt!

Wat kost zo'n feestje eigenlijk? Zelf heb ik er geen idee van.

Mail me anders even...

Groeten,
Guy

----------


## walter

Hoi, leuk feestje geweest geloof ik.
Waarom is op foto 15 een kruis geplakt op die F218?

----------


## ronny

waarschijnlijk was daar 1 nl4 connector in de subs stuk(zoiets herinner ik me toch nog), zodat je niet kon doorlussen, kwestie van daar even rekening mee te houden zodat je niet afvraagt waarom een deel subs niet werken :Wink: 

mvg
ronny

----------


## walter

Neen ronny is enkel weet uit ervaring dat indien er een speaker defect zou zijn deze zo gemerkt worden. En men moet er zich zeker niet over schamen defecte speakers krijgen we allemaal weleens enkel bij de een is zoiets snel hersteld en bij een ander kan dit ooit een half jaartje duren he.

----------


## ronny

ja nu effe gaan beweren dat ik aant zeveren ben, kwas er toch bij zeker[} :Smile: ]

als je dan toch je eigen mening erover hebt, voorwat vraag je het nog dan?

----------


## CyberNBD

Was inderdaad iets met de speakon ingang.  Kruis op de zijkant maakt het wat makkelijker om de defecte sub te vinden in de loods dan dat je ze eerst alelmaal rechtop moet tippen om zodoende de stukke speakon, of gaffa erop te vinden...
Als er hier wat stuk is, maakt niet uit wat, gaat er een kruis op een goed zichtbare plaats als teken dat ie nagekeken moet worden, of er nu een speaker stuk is, speakon of een wiel loshangt [} :Smile: ]

----------


## speakerfreak

> citaat:_Geplaatst door walter_
> 
> Neen ronny is enkel weet uit ervaring dat indien er een speaker defect zou zijn deze zo gemerkt worden. En men moet er zich zeker niet over schamen defecte speakers krijgen we allemaal weleens enkel bij de een is zoiets snel hersteld en bij een ander kan dit ooit een half jaartje duren he.



uhm, bij alle stuff van kabels, licht, video en geluid wordt er gewoon een kwak gaffa opgeplakt dat het kapot was, duidt echt niks aan... vaak wordt er wel ff wat opgeschreven, wel zo makkelijk  :Wink:

----------


## walter

das dus net wat ik bedoel kan overal gebeuren en is ook geen ramp, sorry ervoor maar indien bij ons een speaker defect zou zijn zou ik dit ook zo merken en indien de speakon aan vervanging of iets anders toe was zou ik dit aan speakon merken. maar ja sorry.

----------


## avo-dave

de fitlink... heb daar de safari party gedaan laatstleden...

----------


## avo-dave

btw CyberNBD kan je me  vertellen waar die 10 trackspots van highend hangen... zie er eentje liggen op case op foto nr 8 maar de rest zie ik niet in de brug, of heb ik mijn bril weer niet op mijn voorhoofd staan??

verder leuke constructie

----------


## stekelvarke

Als ik me niet vergis hingen deze ergens waar de dj stond. 2 keer 5 trackspots onder elkaar.Op foto 11 denk ik ze te zien in de verte. Maar het is al lang geleden.

----------

